# An exploration of the River Quaggy...



## TopCat (Jun 27, 2007)

My gf's house in Hither Green has a charming stretch of the river Quaggy backing onto her garden and this summer I intend to explore the river and get a better feel for it and make a documentry type film. 

The plan is to walk many areas of the river at low water and juxtapose this tranquil little wander with footage to be gained from a head cam whilst shooting down the river into the river ravensbourne then into the Thames via Deptford Creek in a very small boat during an Autumnal storm. 

The river Quaggy itself is beautiful and has been restored at great cost and with much imagination. The flow goes from 3 inches deep to 5 feet deep and raging (during a storm). 

To carry out this project (which will be made into a shortish film) I need;


A head cam
Crew (must be able to swim and have little appreciation of extreeme danger).


I have a suitable boat and will be able to get the lifejackets or ring your mum and apologise if you drown. 

If you don't fancy getting wet or being spat into the Thames like a cork out of a bottle then perhaps you could be stationed along the river at strategic points to film my progress and no doubt yell sardonic comments at me?

This is going to be a right laugh...

Applicants for position of first mate please indicate below.


----------



## zenie (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm not sure I trust you in charge of a boat - I do have some info from the Environment Agency on the river quaggy if you want it though


----------



## zoltan (Jun 27, 2007)

Do you need any Pirates ?

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## TopCat (Jun 27, 2007)

It's a very small boat. But perfectly formed. The only really exciting bit wil be Deptford Creek into the Thames. The cross currents can be dodgy but with care and planning (or just a few spliffs and four cans of Holsten) it should be possible to catch an ebb tide and get out at Greenwich at the Trafalgar pub. That's the plan anyroad. 

I'm getting excited....


----------



## TopCat (Jun 27, 2007)

A cheap headcam is a must and it has to be waterproof, no point doing this without lots of first person footage. 

I do not need priates per see, but will consider draping a Jolly Roger around my head...


----------



## hipipol (Jun 27, 2007)

Suspect you haven't surveyed the Quagy properly
Where it meets the Ravensbourne, just by Lewisham Sataion there are large numbers of lumpy metal things - shopping trolleys, beds, whole car and truck wheels - even in a storm not sure about the likely survival rate
As for Deptford Creek watch out for all the rotting hulks and even more of the lumpy metal stuff.
Sounds interesting though
I am happy to be part of the on Bank crew that follow you down!!!


----------



## TopCat (Jun 27, 2007)

hipipol said:
			
		

> Suspect you haven't surveyed the Quagy properly
> Where it meets the Ravensbourne, just by Lewisham Sataion there are large numbers of lumpy metal things - shopping trolleys, beds, whole car and truck wheels - even in a storm not sure about the likely survival rate
> As for Deptford Creek watch out for all the rotting hulks and even more of the lumpy metal stuff.
> Sounds interesting though
> I am happy to be part of the on Bank crew that follow you down!!!




My step dada begged me to do more research. He envisioned me getting stuck in a under bridge grate and coming to a watery demise. That said he is now a pensioner and very risk adverse, not like when he was younger and he was scrapping with a water balliff whilst encouraging me to leg it! 

I will walk as much of the river as possible to check for underwater obstructiondnand will do the same in Lewisham on the Ravensbourne and as much of Deptford creek as I can reach by foot. 

I think the obstructions in Lewisham in the Ravensbourne have all been removed now?

Oh if gloworm noticies this thread it's dead safe this project, honest injun.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 27, 2007)

TopCat said:
			
		

> My step dada begged me to do more research. He envisioned me getting stuck in a under bridge grate and coming to a watery demise. That said he is now a pensioner and very risk adverse, not like when he was younger and he was scrapping with a water balliff whilst encouraging me to leg it!
> 
> I will walk as much of the river as possible to check for underwater obstructiondnand will do the same in Lewisham on the Ravensbourne and as much of Deptford creek as I can reach by foot.
> 
> ...


Don't know what it's like now, but the last time I was at Elverson Road dlr station (over a year ago now, mind you), the river was indeed full of detritus including several shopping trolleys from the nearby Tesco. 

But they've been doing up the park there so, maybe it's been cleaned out.


----------



## TopCat (Jun 27, 2007)

It's a good idea innit though? Like you could recommened to gloworm that she allows me access and should not worry too much?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 27, 2007)

TopCat said:
			
		

> It's a good idea innit though? Like you could recommened to gloworm that she allows me access and should not worry too much?


It's a mad idea, but it could just work. I'd want a look at every inch of the way before doing it. 

Are you planning to wear a buoyancy aid in case you fall in? When I was at school, I went canoeing down some rapids in the River Wye. Not being very proficient canoeists, a bunch of us gave up on the idea of paddling down and just launched ourselves into the current in our buoyancy aids. We were spewed down the rapids and flung into the calm water below. We could then swim to the shore and walk back up to do it again. 

Great fun. 

Dunno if I'm helping you with the missis, though.


----------



## TopCat (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm going to do lots more research, much more than a quick glimpse over a bridge by a pub and away.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jun 27, 2007)

I have explored Deptford creek, not on purpose mind.


----------



## TopCat (Jun 27, 2007)

DeadManWalking said:
			
		

> I have explored Deptford creek, not on purpose mind.




Please elucidate.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jun 27, 2007)

I fell in!


----------



## TopCat (Jun 27, 2007)

Blimey! Did you get swept out to Greenwich or just got a bit muddy?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 27, 2007)

TopCat said:
			
		

> Blimey! Did you get swept out to Greenwich or just got a bit muddy?


For some, a terrible story of human folly and loose paving stones.

For Top Cat, an invaluable test case.


----------



## TopCat (Jun 27, 2007)

littlebabyjesus said:
			
		

> For some, a terrible story of human folly and loose paving stones.
> 
> For Top Cat, an invaluable test case.



It's important in life to learn from others experiences....

The more I consider this whole idea the more excited I become. Growing old disgracefully or something.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jun 27, 2007)

I just got a bit wet, luckily the tide was in otherwise I could have been badly injured.

Your plan sounds like fun though.


----------



## TopCat (Jun 27, 2007)

DeadManWalking said:
			
		

> Your plan sounds like fun though.




<I smell crew> 

Fancy meeting up in Lee for a couple of bevvies this Autumn?


----------



## newbie (Jun 27, 2007)

this sounds great, I'll stand on the bank and get the long shot of intrepid hero meets shopping trolley.


there was a prog on R4 recently with a very enthusiastic EA bloke going on about what a wonder the Quaggy is.


----------



## TopCat (Jun 27, 2007)

When a storm happens, the flow goes from 3 inches deep to five foot and raging in 20 mins flat. I think I will be above all obstructions in the dinghy but will walk the route completely at low tide to be sure their are no under tunnel/bridge grates that could prove _tricky_.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jun 27, 2007)

TopCat said:
			
		

> <I smell crew>
> 
> Fancy meeting up in Lee for a couple of bevvies this Autumn?



Definitely be up for it, let me know when, as I have almost drowned in the creek I think I have the experience.


----------



## Andy the Don (Jun 27, 2007)

This may be of help, the Quaggy (great name for a river BTW) starts out in Sundridge & follows the A2212 through Grove Park, Lee, Hither Green & then via Lewisham town centre out to Deptford Creek. Goes through two parks (Manor House Gardens & Manor Park)..







To help you find your way...


----------



## TopCat (Jun 27, 2007)

*Ladies and Gentlemen...*




			
				DeadManWalking said:
			
		

> Definitely be up for it, let me know when, as I have almost drowned in the creek I think I have the experience.



<Bangs Deadmanwalking on the head and lowers him into dinghy>. 

We have crew!!! 

I will make it as safe as is possible. Pity you are a big fella, we will fit one way or another though....


----------



## zoltan (Jun 27, 2007)

http://www.qwag.org.uk/home/?PHPSESSID=24ebadb4a30076611571bddbc1c9c005


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jun 27, 2007)

TopCat said:
			
		

> <Bangs Deadmanwalking on the head and lowers him into dinghy>.
> 
> We have crew!!!
> 
> I will make it as safe as is possible. Pity you are a big fella, we will fit one way or another though....



Is it a boat you have or an inflatable dingy?


----------



## TopCat (Jun 27, 2007)

DeadManWalking said:
			
		

> Is it a boat you have or an inflatable dingy?


I have a dinghy but it is a bit old and after looking at the relatively cheap cost of a bit bigger one that is like, new, I think I will get another. Then we can both fit easily. 

The real issue is the head cam. I have found one but it costs a bit. I don't want to eat into the necessary budget for charles and so on.


----------



## Moggy (Jun 27, 2007)

How many crew are you after anyways?


----------



## TopCat (Jun 27, 2007)

If you fancy it Moggy then we could one of these and all squeeze in....








Moggy is in the middle!

Then does that make me or DMW the bird on the left?


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jun 27, 2007)

TopCat said:
			
		

> I have a dinghy but it is a bit old and after looking at the relatively cheap cost of a bit bigger one that is like, new, I think I will get another. Then we can both fit easily.
> 
> The real issue is the head cam. I have found one but it costs a bit. I don't want to eat into the necessary budget for charles and so on.



A headcam could be a problem, can't think of anyone I know to ask at the moment.


----------



## TopCat (Jun 27, 2007)

DeadManWalking said:
			
		

> A headcam could be a problem, can't think of anyone I know to ask at the moment.



I will dip my savings for one if it comes to it. I can see reasons why anyone who has one might be a little say reluctant to lend it. 

They make them for surfers and so on. Hopefully I can get one that plugs into my Nokia N91. I can always use it to film gloworms lovely eyes when we shag.


----------



## Moggy (Jun 27, 2007)

TopCat said:
			
		

> Then does that make me or DMW the bird on the left?



You can pick straws 

I'd be game as long as i'm in london at the time (which should be the case as long as my move back goes according to plan over the next couple of months).


----------



## TopCat (Jun 27, 2007)

You would be more than welcome. If we get more crew i'm getting a bigger boat and we can invade Greenwich and pilliage.


----------



## TopCat (Jun 27, 2007)

This could work, wish it was cheaper though....


http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=10826


----------



## Moggy (Jun 27, 2007)

TopCat said:
			
		

> This could work, wish it was cheaper though....
> 
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=10826



Wouldn't you need something completely waterproof, rather than just 'weatherproof'? Equally you're gonna need to think about what to record onto and how your gonna keep that well away from the water, while still having it hooked up to the camera.

What are rental prices like for such cameras?


----------



## hipipol (Jun 27, 2007)

*I wouldn't mind getting into a decent dingee*

I suspect that the real prob is being on weeks of stanby waiting for the level to raise from inches to feet. I live fairly close, but would still take me 20 mins to reach Lewisham, let alone the Rivers head - so we is all going to have to camp out at the first flood navigable point in order to make sue all are present
With the waether being the way it is there may still be a Quagy Expidition Tent City in 2012


----------



## zoltan (Jun 27, 2007)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Wouldn't you need something completely waterproof, rather than just 'weatherproof'? Equally you're gonna need to think about what to record onto and how your gonna keep that well away from the water, while still having it hooked up to the camera.
> 
> What are rental prices like for such cameras?



erm. this is the quaggy, not the Ganges - its about an inch deep - plodgeable.  then again after this weeks rain, its probabaly a RAGING TORRENT OF DEATH at the minute


----------



## hipipol (Jun 27, 2007)

*Raging Torrent Of Death ???????*

My Zoltan you are perhaps a trifle carried away here - it may reach Raging semi-torrent status from rare time to time but it flow thur Lee and Lewisham not Sheffield!!


----------



## Maggot (Jun 27, 2007)

The Ravensbourne starts just near my place.

Not foolish enough to volunteer for crew though.  Hope I don't get press-ganged whilst drunk!


----------



## gloworm (Jun 27, 2007)

*row row row your boat...*

 



			
				TopCat said:
			
		

> I will dip my savings for one if it comes to it. I can see reasons why anyone who has one might be a little say reluctant to lend it.
> 
> They make them for surfers and so on. Hopefully I can get one that plugs into my Nokia N91. I can always use it to film gloworms lovely eyes when we shag.




when i said dressing up.....you plugged into a Nokia N91  whilst shagging me Topcat was not what i had in mind!!.......oh and does this project still include my 12 year old son.....i dont think its the best way to bond!


----------



## TopCat (Jun 27, 2007)

Your boy is way under the age of consent for this one. It's dead safe though mind.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 1, 2007)

I had a grand morning doing research as requested and have been Quaggy spotting with gloworm. 

It is looking good for the Quaggy run. The crap has all been removed from the Quaggy and Ravensbourne at least. The river looks great all scrubbed up. Like it's on it's way to a wedding, or perhaps court, I digress, anyway;

There are some great points for filming our progress (take note camera crew), The junction of the Quaggy with the Ravensbourne will be really flowing and is just near Lewisham Station if this all happens in a hurry. 

It will have to be a proper storm in the Quaggy _and_ a high ebb tide in the Thames to make it to the Trafalgar pub in Greenwich. That's the plan though.

I have done a nice little film of the river, link up soon.


----------



## psycherelic (Jul 1, 2007)

TopCat said:
			
		

> I had a grand morning doing research as requested and have been Quaggy spotting with gloworm.
> 
> It is looking good for the Quaggy run. The crap has all been removed from the Quaggy and Ravensbourne at least. The river looks great all scrubbed up. Like it's on it's way to a wedding, or perhaps court, I digress, anyway;
> 
> ...



I'm very interested in seeing this from the safety of the shore, preferably from the beer garden of a pub


----------



## Callie (Jul 1, 2007)

Maybe you should do a london walk along the river banks? 

then everyone else could sit i a pub and watch you get eaten by a PIKE


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 1, 2007)

psycherelic said:
			
		

> I'm very interested in seeing this from the safety of the shore, preferably from the beer garden of a pub




me too.

have you read roger deakins book waterlog? he liked to do dangerous things in water (usually not in a boat tho)


----------



## TopCat (Jul 1, 2007)

*A little film of the Quaggy...*

It's a hidden little gem that can rise into a raging torrent.



http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay?docid=-6711033679343476680


----------



## likesfish (Jul 1, 2007)

i can lay my hands on a  couple inflatable kayaks and some bouancy aids


----------



## gloworm (Jul 1, 2007)

*he he*




			
				TopCat said:
			
		

> It's a hidden little gem that can rise into a raging torrent.
> 
> 
> 
> http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay?docid=-6711033679343476680



its brilliant Topcat!......


----------



## lights.out.london (Jul 1, 2007)

Has this been done yet?

I come from a family of salty old sea dogs. And I know the theme tune to the _Onedin Line_.

Sounds fun. Wanna play.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jul 1, 2007)

lightsoutlondon said:
			
		

> I come from a family of salty old sea dogs. And I know the theme tune to the _Onedin Line_.



 

Given TopCat's current plan to catch an ebb tide in the aftermath of a storm, you may be needed, as I think he's more likely to make landfall somewhere east of Tilbury!


----------



## ska invita (Jul 1, 2007)

...x


----------



## TopCat (Jul 2, 2007)

lightsoutlondon said:
			
		

> Has this been done yet?
> 
> I come from a family of salty old sea dogs. And I know the theme tune to the _Onedin Line_.
> 
> Sounds fun. Wanna play.




You sound overqualified but I will try to accomodate you.


----------



## lights.out.london (Jul 2, 2007)

Ooh. Goody!

Avast! Me hearties!

I'm up for river fun.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 2, 2007)

I think we need to get a meeting of Captain and crew for rum and planning purposes.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jul 2, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing your film, can't watch it until tonight though as can't get video at work


----------



## TopCat (Jul 2, 2007)

likesfish said:
			
		

> i can lay my hands on a  couple inflatable kayaks and some bouancy aids




Excellent. I will kepp you informed. Perhaps we will have cannoing outriders?


----------



## Moggy (Jul 3, 2007)

Well as long as i'm around in London i will most definitely be up for it! 

Love the video


----------



## TopCat (Jul 3, 2007)

I was pleased with the quality of the video given it's done via my phone.  

I am itching to get ou of work and go for a paddle around the Thames....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 3, 2007)

TopCat said:
			
		

> I was pleased with the quality of the video given it's done via my phone.
> 
> I am itching to get ou of work and go for a paddle around the Thames....




How far do you reckon one could get, like, uninteruppted in a dingy? In the video it looked like there were a couple of 'tunnels' and extremely shallow bits where you'd have to get out and walk it


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jul 3, 2007)

TopCat said:
			
		

> I was pleased with the quality of the video given it's done via my phone.
> 
> I am itching to get ou of work and go for a paddle around the Thames....



Can't you gaffer tape your phone to your forehead?


----------



## TopCat (Jul 3, 2007)

DeadManWalking said:
			
		

> Can't you gaffer tape your phone to your forehead?




If we spunk all my money on like drugs and stuff then yes plan b and gaffer tape it is.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 3, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> How far do you reckon one could get, like, uninteruppted in a dingy? In the video it looked like there were a couple of 'tunnels' and extremely shallow bits where you'd have to get out and walk it




Yes it looks unfeasible doesn't it? To demonstrate my view that it is not only possible but also _has to be done_, I will take some video during a storm. 

You will see the river rise like no other. It really does go to five foot deep and raging very very quickly. It's all to do with the channelling which is supposed to clear the flood waters as quickly as possible. 

I think from gloworms house to the Thames will take about twenty mins tops. 

Getting back may take longer.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 3, 2007)

TopCat said:
			
		

> Yes it looks unfeasible doesn't it? To demonstrate my view that it is not only possible but also _has to be done_, I will take some video during a storm.
> 
> You will see the river rise like no other. It really does go to five foot deep and raging very very quickly. It's all to do with the channelling which is supposed to clear the flood waters as quickly as possible.
> 
> ...



If you scouted out the route and where you'd have get out and carry the transport....and see what pubs are on the way I reckon a very interesting pub crawl could be organised  

I missed the first bit: what boat have you got? A blow-up dingy?


----------



## zoltan (Jul 3, 2007)

I did read somehting about helmet cams the other day in one of the sunday broadsheets- this may be it:

http://www.helmet-cameras.com/helmet_cam_pal.htm


----------



## TopCat (Jul 3, 2007)

*Ahoy me hearties*




			
				5t3IIa said:
			
		

> If you scouted out the route and where you'd have get out and carry the transport....and see what pubs are on the way I reckon a very interesting pub crawl could be organised
> 
> I missed the first bit: what boat have you got? A blow-up dingy?



Yeah it's a blow up dinghy. That said I think we may have several craft joining in, a veritable flotilla if you like, think Dunkirk!

We go from near lee high street section of the Quaggy, into the Ravensbourne and onto Deptford Creek and then with a big whoooosh into the Thames, catch the ebb tide and paddle like fuck to hit land at the Trafalgar pub in Greenwich. We then get _very very drunk _and wait for gloworm to pick us up in her car.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 3, 2007)

TopCat said:
			
		

> Yeah it's a blow up dinghy. That said I think we may have several craft joining in, a veritable flotilla if you like, think Dunkirk!
> 
> We go from near lee high street section of the Quaggy, into the Ravensbourne and onto Deptford Creek and then with a big whoooosh into the Thames, catch the ebb tide and paddle like fuck to hit land at the Trafalgar pub in Greenwich. We then get _very very drunk _and wait for gloworm to pick us up in her car.




Huurr huurr huurr   

We'll drown and die and make the papers


----------



## TopCat (Jul 3, 2007)

Nah, Bob the lost has got lifejackets for us and I have a bronze life saving medal.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 3, 2007)

*waves*


----------



## Crispy (Jul 3, 2007)

This is seriously 
PS: Don't fuck with the Thames, lads.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 3, 2007)

I was swimming in the tidal Thames at 9 years so know all about currents and so on. I have caught eels as well so am almost an expert. 

The dinghy is a great idea as it skates over the surface. The main thing is to avoid big pleasure craft but at Deptford reach it will be easy to stay to the starboad side of the river. (see I can do nautical!)


----------



## Crispy (Jul 3, 2007)

Sounds like you know what you're doing.
Even if it is batshit crazy


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm getting a crew together to row the Channel (twice) next year (there and back clearly), with a warmup row down the length of the thames. Those are going to be fun


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 3, 2007)

http://www.outdoormegastore.co.uk/acatalog/Inflatable_Boats.html

Huurr


----------



## TopCat (Jul 3, 2007)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> I'm getting a crew together to row the Channel (twice) next year (there and back clearly), with a warmup row down the length of the thames. Those are going to be fun




See, Bob is seriously over qualified. We have to let him in though as he has the lifejackets. 

Plus he is bonkers enough to get enthused by this....


----------



## TopCat (Jul 3, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> http://www.outdoormegastore.co.uk/acatalog/Inflatable_Boats.html
> 
> Huurr




The last kyak is so lush I would worry about Pirates mugging us.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 3, 2007)

TopCat said:
			
		

> The last kyak is so lush I would worry about Pirates mugging us.




See the £32.99 one? Would that go on the Thames? Or is it all too flimsy and 'This is not to be used as a life preserver'?


----------



## TopCat (Jul 3, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> See the £32.99 one? Would that go on the Thames? Or is it all too flimsy and 'This is not to be used as a life preserver'?




I am ordering the second one!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 3, 2007)

TopCat said:
			
		

> I am ordering the second one!!



I'm getting a source for pirate caps!


----------



## TopCat (Jul 3, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> I'm getting a source for pirate caps!




Cool!!


Here is the original inspiration for the Jolly Roger


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 3, 2007)

Oh, nicely. Where is that?


----------



## TopCat (Jul 3, 2007)

It's in Deptford, where all the best Pirates started off.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 3, 2007)

Ra!

When are you thinking of having this escapade?


----------



## zenie (Jul 3, 2007)

Gloworm's not actually gonna let you do this is she?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 3, 2007)

http://www.nauticalia.com/

Tons of  stuff

http://www.nauticalia.com/uk-info/yachting_caps/6206.html 

Skull & Crossbones £5.95


----------



## TopCat (Jul 3, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> Gloworm's not actually gonna let you do this is she?




I'm bigger then she. 

Plus she knows that I really _need_ to do this...


----------



## dervish (Jul 3, 2007)

This sounds cool,

do you need any more crew?


----------



## TopCat (Jul 3, 2007)

Oh yes indeedy. 

Given we may need to muster at shrtish notice, the more crew the better!

Welcome aboard me hearty...


----------



## lights.out.london (Jul 3, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Huurr huurr huurr
> 
> We'll drown and die and make the papers





I'm really up for this, if it's really likely to happen.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 3, 2007)

It _is_ going to happen.

I am buying the boat today.

I will register the boat with the Environment Agency.

Bob will sort the lifejackets.

Gloworm will provide the access to the river.

We have enough crew for two boats so may do a flotilla. ( I have one dinghy already)

The headcam will be borrowed or more likely bought as well.



<Gives grateful thanks to our sponsor> 

Gloworm is getting pics and video of the Quaggy as we speak so given the torrential storm we have just had, you should soon be able to see the river in flood and glimpse the full madness of the plan.

This plan will float I tell thee!!


----------



## lights.out.london (Jul 3, 2007)

No need to press gang me. I'm in.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 3, 2007)

We can make it to the road in a homemade boat
That's the only thing we got left that'll float
It's already over all the wheat and the oats,
Two feet high and risin'

How high's the water, mama?
Three feet high and risin'
How high's the water, papa?
Three feet high and risin'

Well, the hives are gone,
I've lost my bees
The chickens are sleepin'
In the willow trees
Cow's in water up past her knees,
Three feet high and risin'

How high's the water, mama?
Four feet high and risin'
How high's the water, papa?
Four feet high and risin'

Hey, come look through the window pane,
The bus is comin', gonna take us to the train
Looks like we'll be blessed with a little more rain,
4 feet high and risin'

Well the storm hitting South London right now would be ideal....


----------



## lights.out.london (Jul 3, 2007)

Great lightening over the Old Kent Rd.  Went well with the Megadeth I'm playing.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 3, 2007)

The boat has been bought. 

The ever helpful and kind Gloworm has shot stills and video of the_ Raging Quaggy_ earlier today during that evil storm. I will edit and post later them up whilst drunk.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 3, 2007)

*The Raging Quaggy...*

Oh you doubters see the depth, feel the flow!

http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay?docid=875603315433398333&hl=en-GB


----------



## TopCat (Jul 3, 2007)

The boat will take a few days to arrive but when it doe show some practice has got to be done. I'm thinking a daytrip to the seaside. 

Camber Sands and a barbq for crew?


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jul 4, 2007)

Definitely up for this crazy as it is, my missus is also up for it, she's spent the last few months working for Lea rivers trust going out in a boat pulling out the dumped shopping trolleys if that counts as experience.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 4, 2007)

Did you like the stormy video DMW?


----------



## zoltan (Jul 4, 2007)

Depending on what going on & when, IM happy to contribute the ferrying service of a 4wd volvo estate wioth roof bars & tow bar.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jul 4, 2007)

TopCat said:
			
		

> Did you like the stormy video DMW?



I saw the first one, I'll watch the other one tomorrow


----------



## TopCat (Jul 4, 2007)

DeadManWalking said:
			
		

> I saw the first one, I'll watch the other one tomorrow




The second vid really shows the river rising. 

Gloworm is trying to also locate some old pics of when the river rose and flooded her house. cat bowls afloat in her kitchen and all the roads flooded Yorkshire stylee.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jul 4, 2007)

_<What shall we do with the drunken sailor?>_


----------



## TopCat (Jul 4, 2007)

DeadManWalking said:
			
		

> _<What shall we do with the drunken sailor?>_




Nick his wallet and throw him in.


----------



## lights.out.london (Jul 4, 2007)

TopCat said:
			
		

> The boat will take a few days to arrive but when it doe show some practice has got to be done. I'm thinking a daytrip to the seaside.
> 
> Camber Sands and a barbq for crew?


----------



## TopCat (Jul 6, 2007)

The boat has arrived.  

I will order the head cam this weekend too!

Get ready to clamber aboard me hearties....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 6, 2007)

TopCat said:
			
		

> The boat has arrived.
> 
> I will order the head cam this weekend too!
> 
> Get ready to clamber aboard me hearties....




Gawd, that was quick! I don't have £33 spare for a blow-up boat 

PICS


----------



## TopCat (Jul 6, 2007)

I have two boats now and offers of kyaks too. 

We are on a roll!


----------



## TopCat (Jul 7, 2007)

The boat I ordered has been dropped off and the box is worringly small...


----------



## Crispy (Jul 7, 2007)

Worry is an emotion for the weak!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 7, 2007)

or is worry the emotion of the week?


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jul 9, 2007)

TopCat said:
			
		

> The boat I ordered has been dropped off and the box is worringly small...



Build a raft


----------



## TopCat (Jul 9, 2007)

The boat is fine, strong oars too. 

Going to try it out in two weeks time in the sea.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 9, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Worry is an emotion for the weak!



Quite!


----------



## chico enrico (Jul 9, 2007)

Tc me old bean, you're just mental.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 9, 2007)

It might be a mental plan but it has a certain class about it...


----------



## TopCat (Jul 9, 2007)

Quaggy: hidden behind back gardens and privet.
Brickwalled, low. A road over which rivulets
Quietly slide inches deep. Culverted,
A sluice. A ditch to pitch the stolen bicycle,
Scoured and vacuum-sucked by tractors in autumn.

But while we looked away, below the station,
The grey-backed bobbing birds have come to stay.
The balance on bricks, pick the debris, chatter safely
Shaded by buddleia; run along its concrete rim;
Occupy their own secluded mountain stream.

And in the upturned shopping trolley
The mitten crabs raise woolly claws,
Wait for rainstorms, are flung towards the Thames,
Shed their skins that float on foam and confluence,
Then scurry uphill home to lurk in drains.

Paint and oil gutters in -
Slicks, sticks, dilutes, decays.
Summer comes. The lime trees drip their glue and greenflies.
Ducks swim by from parks to ponds. Seeds, butterflies,
Are carried from woodland to wasteland. And we pass by.


Emily Hay
Winner of the adult River of Words competition.


----------



## Irenick (Jul 10, 2007)

Fuck me TC, or should I say Kurtz? You gonna create your own heart of fuckin’ darkness…




			
				TopCat said:
			
		

> I was swimming in the tidal Thames at 9 years so know all about currents and so on. I have caught eels as well so am almost an expert.



You’re a veritable Hugh Fearnley–Whittingstall aincha?


----------



## TopCat (Jul 10, 2007)

I am the common mans version of Hugh. Like comp school, no land, poaching your fish.


----------



## Irenick (Jul 10, 2007)

Are those the strains of ‘Fanfare to the Common Man’ I hear hanging in the air? Or, is this just another pharmaceutical alcohol combo lulling my ears into musical medley of monotonous misery?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 11, 2007)

Cracking video and a grand plan!


----------



## TopCat (Jul 11, 2007)

Irenick said:
			
		

> Are those the strains of ‘Fanfare to the Common Man’ I hear hanging in the air? Or, is this just another pharmaceutical alcohol combo lulling my ears into musical medley of monotonous misery?




You sound bored and trapped a bit by your mobility issues. Can you swim?


----------



## TopCat (Jul 11, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Cracking video and a grand plan!



Ta!


----------



## lang rabbie (Jul 11, 2007)

Irenick said:
			
		

> Fuck me TC, or should I say Kurtz? You gonna create your own heart of fuckin’ darkness…?



Ur, wouldn't that comparison work better if he was planning to paddle upstream. 



> Kidbrooke    The horror... The horror...


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 11, 2007)

Def genius !

I've done a bit of white water stuff in Colorado and also sailed out in a single master through the Bay of Biscay to the Azores, but this sounds the nuts.

Worried about a couple of aspects and def think a recon after a serious storm should be the next step - esp at the confluence of the two rivers, the tunnel parts and any run-offs.

Given the required storm, I  think you're likely to get swept well into the Thames, and once in the Thames it'll prob get even trickier as you get involved with water from every-which-way. Maybe be better to hit the Thames at a time the tide is coming 'in' (up river) - just early thoughts.

Haven't socialised with this crowd before, but I'd come out to play for this !


----------



## TopCat (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi LC, welcome aboard the Quaggy thread.  

What do think will happen if the we hit the Thames during a ebb tide and storm? Will we get tossed about a bit?


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 12, 2007)

Clingons on the starboard bow, starboard bow


TC -  I'd guess you'll hit unpredictable currents (plural), which by definition . . . .   I suppose, nearly worst case, you might be looking at the Thames Barrier closer than otherwise planned. But really . . . dunno.


Is this a dingy and what about steering gear ?


----------



## TopCat (Jul 12, 2007)

It's a dinghy and we have two oars with it. Have a look thought the thread, there is a pic of it somewhere. I'm thinking that when we hit the Thames there will be cross currents and we will get a lot of spray and so on in the face and a bit of water in the boat. I am doubtful that the boat will overturn when we get to the Thames but this is more an act of rare faith rather than a considered risk assessment.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 12, 2007)

TC - Well, I would say, from the white water thing, that after a storm you prob will need steerage otherwise you’ll likely be bouncing off the concrete walls, pressed against the concrete walls, poss spinning around in seemingly endless circles (partic at the confluence) and generally being average flotsam.

I’m guessing on the Thames at Greenwich there are at last a couple of options for landing – maybe one either side of the Deptford Creek ?


----------



## TopCat (Jul 12, 2007)

There are loads of places to get out near Greenwich, both up and down stream. The river bends a lot in this area so even if we are riding a hisitoric storm surge, we should not end up in Belgium. 

I was going to use the oars to steer with, like a canoe. I can't be doing with trying to rig up a rudder. As for bashing off of the walls like average flotsam, well that sort of sounds like my plan. The tunnels are obviously an issue, if the water is within a couple of foot off of the roof of the tunnel and the river bed rises, we could get stuck and drown. That said I will walk the tunnels before hand to check if this is the case.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jul 12, 2007)

This is starting to sound insane


----------



## TopCat (Jul 12, 2007)

DeadManWalking said:
			
		

> This is starting to sound insane



You have only just noticed??

Are you getting cold feet?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 12, 2007)

If not cold, then _wet_ for sure.....


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 12, 2007)

*<puts on serious hat>*




			
				London_Calling said:
			
		

> ....def think a recon after a serious storm should be the next step





That sounds like a very good idea to be fair!


----------



## TopCat (Jul 12, 2007)

_If _our bottle goes we can get out in Deptford Creek and avoid the whole Thames bit. 

That said, the plan will run much more smoothly than the pesky issue bringers imagine.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jul 12, 2007)

If have read a bit about the currents in the Thames, some scary shit.  All up for the first bits though.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 12, 2007)

will you be needing a reflexologist?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 12, 2007)

TopCat said:
			
		

> That said, the plan will run much more smoothly than the pesky issue bringers imagine.





You're really just *crossing your fingers* aren't you TC?


----------



## Andy the Don (Jul 13, 2007)

When are you guys setting sail for this circumnavigation of the Quaggy. Time, date & place so I can watch you float through Manor House Gardens, then nip up to Lewisham town centre to see you dodge the semi submerged shopping trolleys.


----------



## Moggy (Jul 17, 2007)

So... have we thought any more about when we're going to be getting a *little* wet?


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 18, 2007)

Miss-Shelf said:
			
		

> will you be needing a reflexologist?





Nah, a Reiki-'practitioner' ...

Just seen this thread.

Insane plan  

I'll watch from the bank and meet you in the pub  . I'm a complete landlubber anyways ...


----------



## TopCat (Jul 18, 2007)

I keep having dreams about floating about in the Thames and then falling in....
 
I am hoping to test the boat out this weekend and also walk the tunnel sections of the Quaggy. We _may_ have to bottle out in Deptford Creek and walk the rest of the way to the pub.


----------



## hipipol (Jul 18, 2007)

*Fuck me, aint you been yet?*

I suspect you'd best see if Zimmer make boats for the aged - by the time you actually get going you may need them


----------



## TopCat (Jul 18, 2007)

*Zimmer????*

Hey come on, the plan has always been to recce the river during the summer and have some boat practice then do the trip during an Autumnal storm. 

I am looking at boat practice and recceing this weekend. No doubt there will be a video to follow.  

Can I suggest a meeting of crew on the 28th July at my house in Croydon? i am having a house party then so it would be good to meet up and sort out the fine detail (who drowns and so on).

CrewM me for the address.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jul 18, 2007)

party eh?  

Discovered I only live 15 mins from Croydon last weekend....I thought it was miles away.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 18, 2007)

Well I hope to se you then, a few beach types will be there and other fun types. I have a hammock too.....


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jul 20, 2007)

Doing a bit of training tomorrow, out on the thames in a bit bigger boat, but weather looks fun


----------



## TopCat (Jul 23, 2007)

The weather is looking promising...


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jul 24, 2007)

We had arranged to hire one of these on Saturday to go out on the Thames near Kingston/Hampaton Court







Unfortunately the hire company rang on Saturday morning to say they wouldn't let us go due to the river conditions.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 24, 2007)

DeadManWalking said:
			
		

> Unfortunately the hire company rang on Saturday morning to say they wouldn't let us go due to the river conditions.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jul 24, 2007)

DeadManWalking said:
			
		

> We had arranged to hire one of these on Saturday to go out on the Thames near Kingston/Hampaton Court
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just as well, I was up near Maidenhead on Sunday, and it was torrential.  Watched a family with a cruiser (like the one in your pic) getting into difficulty, struggling to drive it through the bridge hole and then to moor up.  The Thames is closed to navigation at the moment, along with lots of other rivers, since Monday.   Me and El Jugs are supposed to be doing the Thames in a couple of weeks, if it's still bad, we're not going.


----------



## cesare (Jul 24, 2007)

Best thread 

What a great plan and I love those videos. Count me in for the walking alongside party  You might be able to drag the button away from Lewisham Market an all


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jul 24, 2007)

Think health and safety won't allow people out especially if they're novices which is wise.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 24, 2007)

I reckon we will be off within weeks....

Headcam to order and a walk of the tunnel and that will be that.


----------



## paolo (Jul 24, 2007)

Comedy rowing boat + novices + Thames = River Police (that's a good outcome, and the most likely).

A less good outcome is unexpectedly meeting one of the Thames Clippers. At full chat they hoof along at 30 kts.

Really - don't go in the Thames.


----------



## cesare (Jul 24, 2007)

There's a sailing and kayak school just up the road from me. Can't say I fancy learning in the Thames though


----------



## the button (Jul 24, 2007)

Also, there's a guy runs a scuba-diving school who lives in my block of flats -- not 10 minutes walk from the banks of the Quaggy.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 24, 2007)

the button said:
			
		

> Also, there's a guy runs a scuba-diving school who lives in my block of flats -- not 10 minutes walk from the banks of the Quaggy.



We could put him on a small retainer for getting anmy bodies back double quick?


----------



## the button (Jul 25, 2007)

I'll have a word next time I see him in the lift.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jul 25, 2007)

cesare said:
			
		

> There's a sailing and kayak school just up the road from me. Can't say I fancy learning in the Thames though



I learn to sail and kayak on the Thames, at Teddington where it's not so hairy.


----------



## cesare (Jul 25, 2007)

DeadManWalking said:
			
		

> I learn to sail and kayak on the Thames, at Teddington where it's not so hairy.



Bit cleaner there as well I guess. I *really* want to learn to sail.


----------



## zorrodp (Jul 25, 2007)

Some options for learning to sail - Littleton Sailing Club near Chertsey http://www.littletonsc.co.uk/ is an RYA Training Centre, offering basic dinghy training (RYA 1 and 2, start sailing and basic techniques). That's where I learnt over a week in the summer.

A friend used to be a trainee instructor at Thames Young Mariners, near Richmond http://www.surreycc.gov.uk/sccwebsi...yTITLE_RTF/Thames+Young+Mariners?opendocument which offers start sailing weekends etc and covers all ages.


----------



## cesare (Jul 25, 2007)

Cheers for those links zorrodp


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jul 25, 2007)

You can also learn to sail at the Docklands Sailing & Watersports Centre right in the city.

http://www.dswc.org/


----------



## cesare (Jul 25, 2007)

Ah - that's very close to me, cheers


----------



## zorrodp (Jul 25, 2007)

This 'from the source' to the Thames project looked on the face of it completely crazy, and easily blown off course. The videos inspire ...

There's a good argument for a strong shore party as backup - able to hold and secure lines, haul craft back if they get stuck, capsize, etc - something akin to a caving support party. That should at least be practical in parts down to Lewisham. What's access like below Lewisham? Around Creek Road Deptford from what I recall it's very restricted.

I've walked some of the area on various local walks, on part of the Green Chain network, and along the Ravensbourne. QWAG had a stand at Lewisham Peoples Day, next to the Lewisham Fairtrade stall that I helped with, and that had already stimulated interested with a Sydenham based friend to explore/walk further.

From http://www.londongardenstrust.org/features/quaggy.htm it appears that the Quaggy source is further out in the hinterland  - though perhaps not navigable  - of Kent, 'rising in Locksbottom with a secondary source on Bromley Common'.


----------



## cesare (Jul 25, 2007)

The idea of a shore party's good - give us walkers some responsibility


----------



## zorrodp (Jul 25, 2007)

Several more options, though I've no direct experience of them.

At Deptford, there's The AHOY Centre - http://www.ahoy.org.uk/ - Further east, downstream at Gravesend, there's http://www.gravesendsailingclub.co.uk/gscweb/page.php?3

Erith Yacht Club http://www.erithyachtclub.org.uk/index.html

All 3 offer RYA approved sail training.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 25, 2007)

zorrodp said:
			
		

> This 'from the source' to the Thames project looked on the face of it completely crazy, and easily blown off course. The videos inspire ...
> 
> There's a good argument for a strong shore party as backup - able to hold and secure lines, haul craft back if they get stuck, capsize, etc - something akin to a caving support party. That should at least be practical in parts down to Lewisham. What's access like below Lewisham? Around Creek Road Deptford from what I recall it's very restricted.
> 
> ...




Good stuff.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 23, 2007)

*Soon aboard...*

Well the plan is still well afloat and we are on our way. The boat is well up to the task, It was tested in the sea in our brief summer in some fairly rough swells and it was fine even if overloaded with three adults and three kids. 

Moggy and I are looking to walk the two tunnel sections of the Quaggy located in central Lewisham on Saturday lunchtime if it’s dry, and once this has been done it’s a big concern out of the way.

Anyone fancy looking after the tide table issue? I think we want a storm in a just emerging ebb tide at a time when I am not at work! Go on Volunteer someone please. 

DMW are you out there???

BTW I am after 3 paddles to borrow? 

Bob, can you those life jackets that only inflate on command?

Plus a reliable soul would be good with a strong arm to stand at Greenwich ready to throw a line if needed.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 23, 2007)

i was wondering what had happened to this jaunt?

go topcat and crew


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 24, 2007)

TopCat said:
			
		

> Anyone fancy looking after the tide table issue? I think we want a storm in a just emerging ebb tide at a time when I am not at work! Go on Volunteer someone please.


Go on then. I'll bookmark the thread. I'll also  keep an eye out for when High Water coincides with a full moon in Aquarius and the milkman's running late.


----------



## Tricky Mickey (Aug 24, 2007)

I bloody *love* this thread. <subscribes>


----------



## DeadManWalking (Aug 24, 2007)

I am still out here, got a busy September, Bestival, moving house and a wedding - but may be free one weekend


----------



## TopCat (Aug 24, 2007)

The fear has largely left me and this _is_ gonna happen.  I will borrow a high viz and get my maglite out for the tunnels. The rats will leg it when they notice me in the tunnels? 

It won't be all James Herbert will it? 

*stuffs Bobby the cat into back pocket*


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 24, 2007)

Could put a thread in the Recycling forum asking for paddles?


----------



## Moggy (Aug 26, 2007)

I apologise for my failings - forgot we were meant to do this yesterday and was in no fit shape after much sillyness on friday to be serious and sober 

Saturday the 8th September is the next best weekend day i can guarantee 100% "I'M THERE!!"


----------



## pinkmonkey (Sep 6, 2007)

I thought you might find this interesting;

http://www.28dayslater.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=19181

They did this at night because dinghies aren't allowed in the Standege tunnel.  If you want to take your boat through, it has to be towed by electric tug, and you have to ride in an electric passenger boat boat ('elf and safety).

Incidentally, I've been reading a book by waterways author Hugh McKnight - he recounts the tale of taking his camping dinghy out onto the Thames at Limehouse in the 1960's, getting into difficulty and being towed to safety by the river Police.

Now you be careful.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 6, 2007)

Reads like a pleasant jaunt, if long. I suppose it’s similar in a way but, as you infer, the adventure doesn’t end up on an unpredictable tidal motorway, also they weren’t on the water after a storm.

But they did it at night so kudos. 


In kind of related news, did everyone see the urban exploration thread further down this page:



http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=219754


----------



## TopCat (Nov 8, 2007)

Still scared and still waiting for a big storm....


----------



## DeadManWalking (Nov 8, 2007)

TopCat said:
			
		

> Still scared and still waiting for a big storm....



I thought you'd bottled it!

My gf was up the horniman museum the other day and there's talk of redeveloping the quaggy and getting rid of a lot of the concrete due to the risk of flooding.

Also you gotta be careful as there's a lot of hidden dangers under the surface, shopping trolleys and the like!


----------



## Andy the Don (Nov 8, 2007)

TopCat said:
			
		

> Still scared and still waiting for a big storm....


 
Go now its just tipped it down in Hither Green coming down stair rods..


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 8, 2007)

I saw a bit of the Quaggy in Hither Green the other day and it didn't look very navigable, lots of rocks/bits of concrete and shopping trolleys.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 15, 2007)

I've only just realised it joins up with the Ravensbourne right on the big roundabout at Lewisham - the confluence looks to be actually under the DLR station. Then wends around the back of the Tesco superdooper store; looks like Brookmill Road was built alongside it.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 15, 2007)

Perhaps there was a brook... possibly with a mill on it...


----------



## cesare (Nov 15, 2007)

Still up for Ground Crew


----------



## paolo (Feb 13, 2008)

This could be so good.


----------



## TopCat (Feb 14, 2008)

Still scared and waiting for spring storm. Where is my first mate?


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 14, 2008)

Holy shit, just out of interest how long did it take Magellan to sail around the world?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Feb 14, 2008)

London_Calling said:


> Holy shit, just out of interest how long did it take Magellan to sail around the world?


*sees nit*
He didn't. He died half way round. One of his underlings Elcano finished the job.
*nit picked*


----------



## Crispy (Feb 14, 2008)

I just looked that up. Just 18 men sailed back into port in Portugal. 270 set sail


----------



## TopCat (Feb 14, 2008)

London_Calling said:


> Holy shit, just out of interest how long did it take Magellan to sail around the world?



Are you suggesting I am taking my time setting sail?


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 14, 2008)

I think the suggestion is that this is primarily a, erm, _psychogeographical_ journey.


----------



## TopCat (Feb 14, 2008)

RubyToogood said:


> I think the suggestion is that this is primarily a, erm, _psychogeographical_ journey.



You are just trying to shame me into getting into the water. Well it's cold at the moment and bob has gone missing with the lifejackets and I have spent the helmet cam money on coke and butt plugs. 

I will have it together by May, yes May will be the month.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 14, 2008)

Okay, but what would be the year?

Just saying; the Orinoco it ain't.


----------



## TopCat (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## TopCat (Apr 4, 2008)

Ok the plan has had to be tweaked somewhat. I can't bring myself to attempt the last leg into the Thames at all. The rest of the jopurney looks good, gloworms house into the Quaggy then along the rive, into the Ravensbourne and then into deptfrod Creek where instead of shooting nito the Thames like a cork out of a bottle, we will have a leisurely exploration of Deptford Creek with a bit of lost working class history of the docks thrown in.

Now where is that Crew

Moggy!

DeadManWalking!

(does piping noises with mouth)


----------



## Melinda (Apr 4, 2008)

*gets excited!!*


----------



## TopCat (Apr 4, 2008)

I am goign to get all the equipment stashed at gloworms house ready for the off. 

Bob! Have you still got life jackets?

Do we still have bankside camera crew?


----------



## cesare (Apr 4, 2008)

Ground crew reporting for action!


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 4, 2008)

Incidentally I've been helping out at Wandle Trust cleanups, and people do canoe down the Wandle underneath the Arndale Centre. The Wandle is a much bigger river mind.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 4, 2008)

Well I will have to sort the head cams. 

I need helmets, Moggy insists! 

He is more sensible than me and has much afloat experience. 


I will also walk that tunnel this Sunday after quoting for Zoltans tree. 

After that it will be just a case of waiting for the rain.....


I am primed for this, my heart was almost broken by the jibes and brick bats that were thrown at me above....


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 4, 2008)

They'll be as nothing compared to the brick bats coming at you from below when you're in action.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Apr 5, 2008)

I thought this was happening in the autumn?  Sounds ominous...can't we do it in the med instead?


----------



## TopCat (Jun 20, 2008)

Well after some rigorous fitness and focus training for the crew in Metaponto we moved onto the next stage of the Quaggy trip and that is where we have run aground.

The bit see that really gave me the fear was the Deptford Creek into the Thames stretch. 

It just so happened that I met in Italy a very nice man who lives on a boat in Deptford Creek who went er a bit ballistic at hearing of this trip and insisted I visit him on my return.

Well it seems that when the river is in flood, huge lumps of flottsam come belting down the river and would bash us all to death very quickly with no hope of rescue. He is a very knowledgeable man, in fact it was from his boat ladder that DeadManWalking went over the side and became qualified for this trip by landing in the Creek!

So this journey will have to stay metaphorical or whathaveyou as I don't mind a risk but certain death is a bit too much. 

Ah well.


----------



## TopCat (Jun 20, 2008)

Unless of course anyone has any bright idea? Human inginuity and all that?


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 20, 2008)

Do it as a walk, with a flask and sandwiches.


----------



## hipipol (Jun 22, 2008)

*Radio controlled video enabled motorised model boat*

That way the vicarious thrills of "shooting the Quaggy rapids" can be enjoyed
The hamans can walk alonside with a reduced fear of drowning
I say reduced as there is;
 A Always a chance of falling in while trying to release the model boat from unseen snags, etc
 B The danger of being hurled in by one of the many deranged arty types who live the Creek and are, in my peronal experience, unpredictable at best

You dont want to know the worst......

Talking of which the open day for the studios is coming up soon, I've promised to go see a friends new work, so.........anyone got the model boat to start?


----------



## TopCat (Sep 1, 2008)

I had a delightful afternoon exploring by kayak the river Ravensbourne, Deptford Creek and yes _and_ the river Thames!!

A mate who lives on the Creek really came through with the provision of kayaks and instruction. I had not been in a Kayak for thirty years but it all came flooding back. 

The Creek itself is really interesting. Lots of old wharves and buildings, a couple of big ships. It gets more scary as you float out into the Thames, the tide had turned by then so it required a bit of work to get back into the Creek itself. 

The Ravensbourne stretch  involved going over a weir but as I was stoned and oblivious to it no problems were had. 

I did not fall in at all, one of the party did capsize but she lived to tell the tale. 

Great fun indeed. 

Apparantly macro sell inflateable kayaks for about thirty quid. Tempted to get a couple me.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 2, 2008)

pics?

oh and


----------



## toblerone3 (Sep 2, 2008)

There was an Urban expedition to Deptford Creek earlier this year.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 5, 2008)

Well if we or rather I explore the long tunnel under the nick in Lewisham we will be all set. Then again I might just get pissed and go pump up the boat.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jun 4, 2009)

Looks like Boris has nicked your idea of exploring the Quaggy

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/8082995.stm


----------



## TopCat (Jun 4, 2009)

Moggy is still up for it. Must get the headcam soon....


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 4, 2009)

There's more chance of an ice age


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 4, 2009)

DeadManWalking said:


> Looks like Boris has nicked your idea of exploring the Quaggy
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/8082995.stm


any river responsible for soaking that doofuss is fine by me!


----------



## TopCat (Jun 4, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> There's more chance of an ice age



Ye doubters!


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 4, 2009)

TC - if, by some miracle, this ever looks like happening, I'm game


----------

